# impossible de cliquer sur un lien (Résolu)



## slybzh (20 Décembre 2012)

Bonjour,

j'ai un problème: je n'arrive pas à cliquer sur certains liens contenus dans les spams que je reçois.
Je vous explique: sur ma boite mail, j'ai un dossier spam. Il est souvent plein et j'en ai eu marre, alors j'ai voulu les ouvrir un par un et me desinscrire de leur liste. 
Le problème est que quand le mail spam est affiché, le curseur est normal avec la petite flèche, mais dès que je survole le lien pour me desinscrire, la flèche se transforme en la barrette (sorte de double crochet), et là impossible de cliquer sur le lien.

Ça ne me le fait pas que sur un seul spam, mais sur tous!

Je suis sur safari, et ça me le fait aussi sur google chrome.
Je suis sur OS mountain lion, sur un macbook pro.

Auriez vous une solution SVP?

Merci beaucoup!


----------



## Anonyme (20 Décembre 2012)

Bonjour,

 à tout hasard (une idée comme ça...) est-ce que tu ne serais pas empêché de cliquer sur les liens, précisément parce que les mails sont des spams, ou classés comme tels ?

Si c'est le cas, rend le mail "désirable", et vois si ça change le comportement des liens, ce qui te permettrait de te désinscrire.


----------



## slybzh (20 Décembre 2012)

Eh ben oui, ça a marché!!
le fait de dire "c'est pas du spam", il le renvoie dans la boite de réception classique, et là les liens sont actifs.

Merci, c'était tout bête comme solution, je me sens un peu honteux du coup...:rose:

Merci beaucoup!!!


----------

